# The shore goat cart



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone here build and used the shore goat cart? If so what do think of it? Is it worth building?

http://rockyrun-farm.com/car1.htm
here is th cart


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was into harness goats another person told me that its better to have four wheeled carts instead of two, since its easier on the goat since they don't have to balance with two wheels.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes I heard that also. I already have a four wheeled wagon for real work and for bigger pulling jobs, but I want a two wheeled rig for light driving. It would'nt be used very much, just on sunday afternoons and stuff.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The cart I'm considering has 3 wheels. I'm thinking about getting it now, albeit my wether is only 6 months old. I figure the earlier he's exposed, the more comfortable he'll be pulling it. At present, he weighs around 90 lbs. The cart weighs 70 some. I've read goats can pull 1.5 X their weight so it should be okay, as long as I don't add a load.

Here's a link to the cart. Tell me what you think. Until my wether's full grown or big enough, I'd only be leading him pulling it.

http://www.k9carting.com/dogcart.html

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I really (really really really!) like the cart and I know your wether could pull it, but man look at the price! Thats why I was thinking about the cart in my link, because I could build it. Your right, the sooner he sees his cart the better. I think you have a nice goat on your hands.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

This cart is less expensive than others I've looked at and it's lighter, too. I'm buying it, or whatever cart I decide on, with redeemed "reward points" from using my charge card to make purchases the last couple years. :dance: I've accumulated lots, enough to pay for the cart, maybe not shipping though. And eventually, down the road, before he starts pulling me, I'll need to get him a nicer harness with better padding.

I wish I could build a cart from scratch, but no can do. If you can, go for it! That would be awesome.

I don't know about that steering rod. :whatgoat: I think the cart could probably be assembled and used without it. I'll have to write the manufacturer and ask.

Deb Mc


----------

